# à pois/punktdruck/polka-dot



## nunu7te

Prosim, jak se tomu rika cesky? ani ve slovniku jsem to nenasla!
dekuji vam
ahoj


----------



## jazyk

Puntíkový vzor.


----------



## nunu7te

Tak bych mohla rict treba puntikové latky?
diky moc, jsi hodny!


----------



## K.u.r.t

nunu7te said:


> Tak bych mohla rict treba puntikové latky?
> diky moc, jsi hodny!


puntíkovaná látka (fabric, canvas)
puntíkované šaty (dress)


----------



## nunu7te

diky!!!
pa pa


----------



## werrr

puntíkový = related to spots, consisting of spots
puntíkovaný = covered with spots

puntíkový vzor × puntíkované šaty

But some people mix up both the adjectives.


----------

